# Separating Different Languages



## Qureshpor

Dear All,

I am new to this site and I have found it a little difficult to search for topics in my field of interest. Is there a possibility of seperating languages such as Persian/Farsi, Urdu, Hindi, Punjabi etc?

Qurshpor


----------



## swift

I don't know if there are any plans of splitting the Indo-Iranian languages forum into several subforums. But there is a way, perhaps, to have more efficient searches: using 'tags'.  Of course, it takes a lot of time to tag all the threads in the forum but this could be a good solution.


----------



## followthesun

Hello,

Same question as above. I read New feature: category tags and would like to know if this:


mkellogg said:


> I do have one update that I am planning to do  for tags: allow people to  subscribe to a tag.  That way, those with  specialized knowledge of a  subject area can get an email notification  when a thread is tagged.


... has been implemented or is still planned?

I'm asking as I am interested in the _Português (Portuguese)_ forum, which is described as follows:


> Questions about Portuguese, or translations between Portuguese and any other language, except for Spanish.


I ask Portuguese <> French questions in that forum,   and would like to be able to contribute a bit and not just ask   questions... So if people tagged their threads based on the language pair when applicable, and we could subscribe to our favorite tags, it would help some of us be more useful on here!

I also read the Tag usage guide, which says:


> Certainly we do not need tags such as _help, French,_ or _translate_ any more than we need a _grammar_ tag on a thread located in the Grammar forum.



However I feel like for a forum like _Português_, language tags could be appropriate? Can someone weigh in?

Thank you!


----------



## swift

followthesun said:


> However I feel like for a forum like _Português_, language tags could be appropriate? Can someone weigh in?


Or perhaps language pairs like _enpt_, _pten_, _ptfr_, _frpt_​?


----------



## Vanda

> However I feel like for a forum like _Português_, language tags could be appropriate? Can someone weigh in?



Of course, it is. The search for French x Portuguese is increasing rapidly there. It can help many more people!


----------



## followthesun

Awesome Vanda, I won't hesitate to add tags to my threads in the future then! And I'll put swift's suggestion into practice, language pair tags do indeed make more sense than just language tags.


----------



## Nanon

followthesun said:


> I ask Portuguese <> French questions in that forum,   and would like to be able to contribute a bit and not just ask   questions... So if people tagged their threads based on the language pair when applicable, and we could subscribe to our favorite tags, it would help some of us be more useful on here!


No doubt you are already able to contribute and not just ask questions . Keep it going! 
Swift, I see your point . However, keeping in mind the nature of many threads, would be _pt->en_ or _fr->pt_ language directions too restrictive?


----------



## swift

Well, I suppose if you guys translate from Dutch to Portuguese you will also introduce nlpt and ptnl at some point. I think the Portuguese forum is some kind of Babel Tower where people compare up to three different languages at the same time (I read your discussion about Lara Fabian's lyrics to Rio ), so I guess you can add as many language labels as you need if that makes sense. Anyway, I'm just trying to make a suggestion here, don't take my words as the final answer to followthesun's question. 

Each language-pair tag will be specific to the thread, and I think we're able to create any tag we need.


----------



## followthesun

swift said:


> I think we're able to create any tag we need.


Yes, that's how I understand it too.



Nanon said:


> keeping in mind the nature of many threads, would be _pt->en_ or _fr->pt_ language directions too restrictive?


I can't remember where I read that now, but I think you can add up to 5 tags per thread. So a topic could be tagged ptfr, ptit and ptnl if you wanted to compare all three, I suppose...

However, you can only tag your own threads (unless you're a mod). Something to keep in mind when you add your own questions to someone else's thread!


----------

